# Aarggggghh! Paint chip or frame about to give?



## LeDomestique (Jan 17, 2007)

So I was cleaning up my '09 Super6 last Sat after a (non particularly bumpy) ride when I noticed a chip on the paint in the rear break support bridge. Nearly had a heart attack as I baby this bike all the time.

What do you reckon? Just cosmetic or more serious? I'll take it to the dealer I got it from anyway for a closer inspection, but I want to hear your views.

thanks


----------



## Briko (Jun 17, 2009)

Take a magnifing glass and inspect it closer. From this pic it could go either way. Take ur finger or something made out of plastic and press down hard around the area. Carbon when damaged will give and become soft. If it still feels solid ur good to go...Just cosmetic...


----------



## a_avery007 (Jul 1, 2008)

just use the front brake..:-0

like the person said above take you fingernail and see if you can get it into the crack, or if it is soft. 

if damaged send it to Calfee for an easy fix..


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

a_avery007 said:


> just use the front brake..:-0
> 
> like the person said above take you fingernail and see if you can get it into the crack, or if it is soft.
> 
> if damaged send it to Calfee for an easy fix..


Take a coin and tap around to see if you hear a difference in the tone that it makes. Tap on the affected area and around it. 

Why send it to Calfee? Go to your LBS and see if you can get a warranty claim and get a new '11 SuperSix. Calfee is the last resort if they won't warranty it.


----------



## a_avery007 (Jul 1, 2008)

ahhh good call, was assuming he bought it second hand, as that is the usual reaction if frame is dust. original owners just go damn, good thing i have a back up, guess c'dale will have to warranty it and upgrade his frame to a hi-mod supersix;-)


----------



## AceyMan (May 6, 2010)

Can I be the first one to notice he's got his Conti GP4000 installed backwards...?

(Hope the sitch turns out in your favor, LeDom!)


----------



## LeDomestique (Jan 17, 2007)

AceyMan said:


> Can I be the first one to notice he's got his Conti GP4000 installed backwards...?
> 
> (Hope the sitch turns out in your favor, LeDom!)


Errrhhh.....the Contis are installed properly. That's the back wheel you're seeing, right hand side (drive side).

cheers


----------



## aengbretson (Sep 17, 2009)

It's almost impossible to tell without either sanding it down to the bare carbon (not advised, will certainly destroy your warranty) or X-raying it (not really possible unless you work at a college with a materials science department). The tapping method is a good indicator though. Because the chip is round and doesn't appear to have any "spidering", chances are it is not a "fatal" defect. I'm guessing what is exposed is a coat of primer, and that looks intact too, so that is also a good sign. However it looks like there is some cracking in the paint above the main chip. That could just be due to stresses in the paint, or from damage to the underlying carbon.

Definitely take this to your local C'dale dealer. I've only heard wonderful things about their customer service. For example my system six has a crack in the clear coat that apparently occurred during delivery. I freaked out but the rep said that if it turned out to be a damaged frame I could warranty it no questions asked because it was already documented (it's on the top tube, right where the bars could hit it in a crash). The crack hasn't grown at all so I'm happy that the bike is okay, but kind of sad that a super six isn't happening in the near future...


----------



## LeDomestique (Jan 17, 2007)

Thanks. Called the dealer and they said to take it in. They also mentioned they might need to x-ray the frame. 
It will take a few days, I'll let you know how it went


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

tranzformer said:


> Take a coin and tap around to see if you hear a difference in the tone that it makes. Tap on the affected area and around it.
> 
> Why send it to Calfee? Go to your LBS and see if you can get a warranty claim and get a new '11 SuperSix. Calfee is the last resort if they won't warranty it.


Haa the coin trick. Had a frame pass this test with flying colors yet the frame broke in a race the very next day! Maybe we tapped too hard! 

I agree about Calfee being a last resort, they charge almost as much as buying a new frame!


----------



## AceyMan (May 6, 2010)

LeDomestique said:


> It will take a few days, I'll let you know how it went


Since your ride is headed to the paddock, see if they can flip that tire around for you while it's up on the lift ... <grin>

(Seriously, I swear the 'more angled' tread should be forward in the rotation so it hits the ground first and 'wedges' away the moisture. The way I see it the less angled tread is forward, so sub-optimal. At least I have my Conti's mounted that-away.)

Good luck with the warranty claim!


----------



## LeDomestique (Jan 17, 2007)

AceyMan said:


> Since your ride is headed to the paddock, see if they can flip that tire around for you while it's up on the lift ... <grin>
> 
> (Seriously, I swear the 'more angled' tread should be forward in the rotation so it hits the ground first and 'wedges' away the moisture. The way I see it the less angled tread is forward, so sub-optimal. At least I have my Conti's mounted that-away.)
> 
> Good luck with the warranty claim!


I'll post a pic of the "Rotation direction" indicator on the side wall for you....maybe you should check yours....


----------



## AceyMan (May 6, 2010)

LeDomestique said:


> I'll post a pic of the "Rotation direction" indicator on the side wall for you


*THERE IS A ROTATION INDICATOR !?!?!*

Damn, I don't want to have to remount these puppies... arrrrrgh!

[thanks for the tip, LeDom. I'm about to wheel home, I'll peep my sidewalls as soon as I get to my steed...]


----------



## Blue4Now (Aug 16, 2007)

ha, this made me look at my Conti's and luckily, by chance, I mounted them correctly. You really have to look for that little arrow


----------



## jinnjia (Jun 12, 2010)

mounting those tires when brand new are always near impossible, however now that it has been stretched, you will be surprised how easy it to get it off and back in again.


----------



## AceyMan (May 6, 2010)

AceyMan said:


> *THERE IS A ROTATION INDICATOR !?!?!*
> 
> Actually, mine *are* on right. And it's just like I thought...the more angled 'treads' (if you can call them that) that are not curvy are forward. That means that LeDom's are backwards. Has... to... be.
> 
> ...


----------



## brol (Nov 4, 2009)

The tire direction shouldn't matter
The tread on road tires serves no purpose other than decorative - it makes people feel warm and fuzzy


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

brol said:


> The tire direction shouldn't matter
> The tread on road tires serves no purpose other than decorative - it makes people feel warm and fuzzy


Except they are GPs and there's an arrow that indicates the correct direction and among cyclist it "does" mater.


----------



## brol (Nov 4, 2009)

From sheldonbrown.com:
Tread Directionality

Some tires have an asymmetrical tread, for instance "V" shaped tread blocks that could be oriented with the point of the "V" facing forward > or backward <. The question then arises, which way should they face?
Road Applications

With tires for road use, it really doesn't matter, since tire tread patterns serve no function on hard surfaces.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

LeDomestique said:


> So I was cleaning up my '09 Super6 last Sat after a (non particularly bumpy) ride when I noticed a chip on the paint in the rear break support bridge. Nearly had a heart attack as I baby this bike all the time.
> 
> What do you reckon? Just cosmetic or more serious? I'll take it to the dealer I got it from anyway for a closer inspection, but I want to hear your views.
> 
> thanks


I had a similar chip on the hour glass stay and my LBS said it's just cosmetic beside I don't want to give up my system for a minor problem.


----------



## LeDomestique (Jan 17, 2007)

zamboni said:


> I had a similar chip on the hour glass stay and my LBS said it's just cosmetic beside I don't want to give up my system for a minor problem.


I'd say that 95% chance this is only cosmetic but still want the LBS to check it out. 

Dont all System 6s have CAAD-rear triangles? did you get a chip in the paint over the aluminum?

thanks


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Correct just the paint and I trusted my LBS and so far there is no problem what so ever.


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

brol said:


> From sheldonbrown.com:
> Tread Directionality
> 
> Some tires have an asymmetrical tread, for instance "V" shaped tread blocks that could be oriented with the point of the "V" facing forward > or backward <. The question then arises, which way should they face?
> ...


Its hard to get emphasis across online. But among cyclist it matters, may be no performance gain but do its looks dumb when you have the tread facing two ways, esp the wrong way according to the manufacturer. Which is important among cyclist. Performance wise it doesnt make any difference if you take a pic of your bike with the chain in the small ring, but its still wrong.


----------



## brol (Nov 4, 2009)

Devastator said:


> Its hard to get emphasis across online. But among cyclist it matters, may be no performance gain but do its looks dumb when you have the tread facing two ways, esp the wrong way according to the manufacturer. Which is important among cyclist. Performance wise it doesnt make any difference if you take a pic of your bike with the chain in the small ring, but its still wrong.



Check out competitive cyclist's review of those tires. The tread serves no purpose - there's no directionality. They actually confirmed it with conti. They probably put an arrow on the tire b/c they know many people will look for one


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

brol said:


> Check out competitive cyclist's review of those tires. The tread serves no purpose - there's no directionality. They actually confirmed it with conti. They probably put an arrow on the tire b/c they know many people will look for one


As simple as I can put this, cosmetically it matters to cyclist /end


----------



## brol (Nov 4, 2009)

Devastator said:


> As simple as I can put this, cosmetically it matters to cyclist /end


The person who originally brought up the tire direction never mentioned cosmesis. 
He referred to the function of proper tire direction - wedging the moisture away.
I was only pointing out that this is not accurate and people who may be concerned with the actual function or malfunction need not worry and switch their tires around.
FWIW, I have 2 sets of GP4000s and the arrows are pointed in the "correct" orientation. I choose to mount them this way, but I would not correct someone who didn't because I know it "doesn't" matter


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

Your seat's too low.


----------

